# 09 Rival over 09 force?



## tbong27 (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi, I have cycled for abt 2 yrs now and am looking to build a new bike of my own. And i was wondering if its is justifiable to get the 09 Force over the 09 Rival? Their difference in price will be around 300+ dollars. From what i have read, their difference is just materials.. Any plus for durability etc?


----------



## ctracer01 (Jan 5, 2006)

you've read correctly, only difference is materials. only plus is the weight difference and carbon bling factor.

Maybe the force RD would be worth it due to the Ti return spring?? I'm not even sure that's the correct spec...correction anyone?

In any case, 2009 sram rival is definetley an amazing grouppo, especially with the red internals in the left shifter


----------



## vtecrparts (May 23, 2008)

What about Red, did 09 change over 08?


----------



## bicyclego (May 6, 2007)

I'd buy the Rival over the Force simply because the value is much greater. The exact same performance but for much, much less money and only a slight weight penalty. Put some of the savings into a another upgrade and you'll break even on the weight.


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

thats why you see much more rival on new bikes than force because of the value


----------



## quickfeet18 (Mar 2, 2007)

I have 09 rival and could not be happier with it. I would personally buy all rival and a force rear derailleur to get some cool carbon on my bike. The shifters are almost the same with the exception of the finish. the front derailleur would still match the rear derailleur because it is black and sliver. And you will save a TON of money...


----------

